# How to pull multiple milky coffees on single boiler machines?



## EmmaT (May 13, 2013)

Anyone got any tips on how to pull multiple milky coffees on a single boiler machine (Ascaso Dream)? Mine has only been doing a latte at a time so far, steaming milk first then temperature surfing to refill the boiler and lower the temp before pulling the shot. Yesterday I used the same method but had to do four in a row, and it wasn't a happy machine - I pulled cool water through the boiler after steaming milk each time, but after the second steaming the machine had got hot and I couldn't keep the temp down to 80, it kept heading back up to 100 seconds after I'd run the water through post-steam. At one point it started dripping clear water down the portafilter holder whilst also running espresso out.

Seattle Coffee make it clear that steaming lots of milk in one go will burn out the boiler.

So do I have to pull all my shots first and watch them going cold while I steam milk, and then how do I get over the emptying the boiler and burning it out problem?

Any tips gratefully received...!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Given the machine and its boiler size it will struggle with doing 4 drinks . I have a Rancilio Silva , and it takes time to build the steam pressure back up to effectively steam for 4 drinks.

If you are doing 4 drink , what size cups are you using , as you should be able to do enough milk for two lattes if using 6 oz cups , then it would be a question of doing two your shots and then two lots of milk .

Other than this then upgrading to a HX or dual boiler machine will give you bigger and better steam capacity . It depends how often you are going to be doing 4 drinks for people...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I was in the same boat. Really happy with the Silvia, but when it comes to steaming lots of milk.....forget it.

Rather than pull all my hair out in frustration i got a H X Machine


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There are various pure steamer devices available for such emergencies.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bialetti+milk&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=LNm-Ud2eEoWx0QWIv4CYCw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=600#tbm=isch&sa=1&q=bialetti+milk+steamer&oq=bialetti+milk+steamer&gs_l=img.3..0.5498.8289.0.8713.8.2.0.6.6.0.48.92.2.2.0...0.0...1c.1.17.img.FW1gNDzN9wg&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47883778,d.d2k&fp=7285226b2d8911e9&biw=1280&bih=600&facrc=_&imgrc=-i9XAuCPm2vXyM%3A%3BTwl_R-akCMnfIM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fimg1.etsystatic.com%252F001%252F0%252F6779870%252Fil_fullxfull.361181305_9l42.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.etsy.com%252Flisting%252F105646685%252Fvintage-italian-stovetop-milk-steamer%3B1000%3B794

Not ideal but I am afraid your machine is just not up to that job!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I found the only way to get the Gaggia baby to perform more than one drink was to complete one drink at a time, egull the shot, steam the milk then refill the boiler and on to the next one. I don't actually know if this applies to your machinary but it worked for me.

Ian


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had to use my gaggia Classic for a while when I was between machines. If you can find one of these

  

they are brilliant. You unscrew the top, put ho water in, on the stove and bring it to the boil and it makes microfoam all day long!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> I was in the same boat. Really happy with the Silvia, but when it comes to steaming lots of milk.....forget it.
> 
> Rather than pull all my hair out in frustration i got a H X Machine


I know the pain, am looking at upgrading soonish to something else. The silvia is a great machine to learn on though .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Two words = Dual Boiler


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I had to use my gaggia Classic for a while when I was between machines. If you can find one of these
> 
> 
> 
> they are brilliant. You unscrew the top, put ho water in, on the stove and bring it to the boil and it makes microfoam all day long!


I so badly want one of those for camping!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The problem is the size of the boiler, this is the single limiting factor on a single boiler, however the vibbieme domobar single boiler can do four shots and steam a litre of milk in no time, just depends which single boiler you have! The ascaso will struggle, the only thing to do is shorter milk drinks! All from the same pitcher of milk


----------



## EmmaT (May 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone - reassuring (but depressing!) to know it's the machine's capacity and not me. Perhaps may have to revert to espressos/americanos/cafetiere for more than a couple of people. I've been using a 12oz jug for steaming when it's just me drinking, which is most of the time - or might try getting a larger capacity one and just steaming a big jug, sharing it around and getting smaller cups! One day, the double boiler will be mine, but that's some way off...


----------



## EmmaT (May 13, 2013)

Thanks - the Ascaso had some problems dropping the temp down and keeping it there after steaming for pulling a shot more than twice in a row...guess it was just complaining at overwork!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you were doing say 2 milk based drinks would you do the milk first then do the shots or alternate?

If I'm doing 1 then I tend to do the milk first, release the steam then do the shot.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

autopilot said:


> I so badly want one of those for camping!


Look cool too!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Shots first then milk,group will be at a better temp as if you do the steaming first you'll have to purge the group to refill the boiler thus raising the temp as the water coming through will be hotter so best doing all the shots first


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rightly or wrongly I do the shots first then the milk. If you use 5-6 oz cups for your latte , then with a double shot , you would need 8oz steamed milk which your machine should be able to do . The chains produce these big bucket milk drinks , primarily to hide shoddy espresso , and so they charge for a large drink , which a huge percentage of it is foam !


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I cant understand why you would do the milk first???? it will settle and cool while your boiler goes down, up, down, up.... in temp. Why not try what i do with the classic fill tall mugs half way with water and stick them in the microwave for 30-60 seconds then pull 2 x 2 shots and add to the emptied and warmed cups, steam milk for 2 drinks and make while boiler replenishes and steam the second batch of milk and make the drinks the time delay allows the boiler to stabilise (boiler works at 80 ish for both sets of shots then 100+ for steam with a replenish) and the drinks are still hot to drink. I can only pull 2 shots at a time so tend to do drinks in pairs single shot of espresso ones, for 3 double shot drinks i just make 3 single drinks one after another with a good replenish gap, even starbucks with their mega machines don't steam milk for 4 in one go!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

HDAV said:


> I cant understand why you would do the milk first???? it will settle and cool while your boiler goes down, up, down, up.... in temp. Why not try what i do with the classic fill tall mugs half way with water and stick them in the microwave for 30-60 seconds then pull 2 x 2 shots and add to the emptied and warmed cups, steam milk for 2 drinks and make while boiler replenishes and steam the second batch of milk and make the drinks the time delay allows the boiler to stabilise (boiler works at 80 ish for both sets of shots then 100+ for steam with a replenish) and the drinks are still hot to drink. I can only pull 2 shots at a time so tend to do drinks in pairs single shot of espresso ones, for 3 double shot drinks i just make 3 single drinks one after another with a good replenish gap, even starbucks with their mega machines don't steam milk for 4 in one go!


Thanks for documenting your process, makes a lot of sense. I haven't really used the steam wand on the classic but will definitely use it more when I get the silvia one.

Time wise in the mornings I tend to drink espresso's or espresso's with a splash of milk or with an equal ammount of water. Even the longer drinks I just tend to be black americano's.

I'll definitely give your technique a go, I just need to get a smaller milk jug and my act together.







cheers


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I knock out a large double shot latte before 7:30 every morning mon-fri....I find i cant miss it now! to do a single large latte is easy and takes less than 3 minutes. Morning routine is get up turn on classic, have shower etc and dress then start with routine (dont microwave my insulated mug as its stainless!) Pretty much do it all while making the missus a tea (kettle boiling tea brewing etc) I use a 350ml insulated mug and find a double topped with steamed milk ideal.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

HDAV said:


> I knock out a large double shot latte before 7:30 every morning mon-fri....I find i cant miss it now! to do a single large latte is easy and takes less than 3 minutes. Morning routine is get up turn on classic, have shower etc and dress then start with routine (dont microwave my insulated mug as its stainless!) Pretty much do it all while making the missus a tea (kettle boiling tea brewing etc) I use a 350ml insulated mug and find a double topped with steamed milk ideal.


Sounds great ....any tips on how to do it whilst trying to entertain a 2 and a 6year old.







speed steaming?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sounds great ....any tips on how to do it whilst trying to entertain a 2 and a 6year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None, no kids................. get up earlier?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha ha I'm doing that already at the moment. My daughters taken to waking up at 5:15 on a regular

basis of late. Why do you think I've got into coffee!!!!









It might be worth be worth me setting up the shots before go to bed!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can half heat your milk beforehand so its slightly hot to the hand, it will reduce your ability to create microfoam but you can still stretch the milk a bit. This way you can steam all the milk in one go, in a big jug or two smaller ones without your boiler running out of steam pressure, and it doesn't take too long, so you dont loose your crema or heat in the shot.

This may well go against some other advice somewhere, but its what I do if i ever have to make more than a couple of milky drinks and it works pretty well for me, on my cubika I had to do it if I was making just one latte!

Oh and as has been said, pull the shot first


----------

